# Time for a Name Change?



## Zach

I think so. Washington should go back to being the bullets. And keep the orange Uni's.


----------



## CP26

I hope so, but there was a reason why they changed it to the Wizards.


----------



## DaBullz

CP26 said:


> I hope so, but there was a reason why they changed it to the Wizards.


Political Correctness.

The team didn't like being the "Bullets" in the murder capital of the world.


----------



## X-Factor

I don't think it is disrespectful for a team name to be the Bullets. The Bullets uniforms are soooo much better than the Wizards and the Wizards have done nothing but lose, the Bullets were winners.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

Bullets would be awesome, and wearing those orange jersey on every home game would be awesome aswell!
On away games they should wear black / orange ones!!!


----------



## MJG

I don't think anyone wanted to switch, and I don't think anyone would put up much opposition to switch back. Heck, we could even just start using the orange retro uniforms as our current jersey, what with few people seeming to recognize it and it's relatively modern-ish look.


----------



## eYeKey

I'd be happy with some new uni's. It seems like every team except the Bulls and Wizards change uni's often.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

eYeKey said:


> I'd be happy with some new uni's. It seems like every team except the Bulls and Wizards change uni's often.



I think noone could imagine how it would look like if a Bulls player would wear a jersey other than the classic! They will never change it, it is a symbol of the great years with MJ!


----------



## eYeKey

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> I think noone could imagine how it would look like if a Bulls player would wear a jersey other than the classic! They will never change it, it is a symbol of the great years with MJ!


So it's about winning in the uniforms then? In that case I hope ours become 'classics' as is within the next 7 years. That would mean that we won a lot. :wink:


----------



## Zach

Do the Bulls still use the black jerseys? When they first brought them out, I thought they were the sickest jerseys I had ever seen. Come to think of it, I still like the black Chicago uni's.


----------



## Gripni

Well I don't think they could go back to the Bullets because the reason they changed is not to represent the high murder rates in DC. But they should definitely change the name and theme. Because the "Wizards" is probably the worst name in sports.


----------



## MJG

I don't really mind being the Wizards, but I don't like our logo/colors/jersey. I think they all need a complete overhaul. 

http://photobucket.com/albums/v340/...cepts/?action=view&current=WizardsConcept.gif


----------



## eYeKey

MJG said:


> I don't really mind being the Wizards, but I don't like our logo/colors/jersey. I think they all need a complete overhaul.
> 
> http://photobucket.com/albums/v340/...cepts/?action=view&current=WizardsConcept.gif


The black ones are sick! :yes:


----------



## NorthEast Wiz

It would be a great business move.


----------



## Yao Mania

Gripni said:


> Well I don't think they could go back to the Bullets because the reason they changed is not to represent the high murder rates in DC. But they should definitely change the name and theme. Because the "Wizards" is probably the worst name in sports.


seriously who the heck came up with the Wizards? And what was the Board of Directors thinking when they approved it??


----------



## MJG

Yao Mania said:


> seriously who the heck came up with the Wizards? And what was the Board of Directors thinking when they approved it??


I don't remember how exactly it came about (fan submissions? focus groups?), but five or so names were brought up as finalists to replace the old Bullets name. We could choose from Wizards, Seadogs, Stallions, Express, and Dragons, though I do feel like I'm forgetting one. Regardless, fans could vote from the finalists, and if I remember correctly Wizards was the overwhelming winner.

Personally, I hated Seadogs with a passion. I thought Wizards and Dragons were the best, though I easily considered both to be far inferior to Bullets. I didn't care much about the other choices. In the end, I felt we wound up with about the best we possibly could, given the circumstances. Not that that says a lot though.


----------



## Gripni

Wow, those names are all amazingly horrible.


----------



## CP26

I don't really care about the name its just the ugly jerseys we wear, it would be nice if we wore the black jerseys on the road instead of the blue ones, I don't really have a problem with the white ones, those orange ones should be our home jersey.


----------



## f22egl

MJG said:


> I don't remember how exactly it came about (fan submissions? focus groups?), but five or so names were brought up as finalists to replace the old Bullets name.


Sponsored by Boston Market by fan submission. Or was it Boston Chicken at the time; I don't remember.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

CP26 said:


> I don't really have a problem with the white ones, *those orange ones should be our home jersey.*


 :yes: Wow, this would be great! Why don't the Wizards do this, the orange ones are just so popular!


----------



## MJG




----------



## adarsh1

that looks ghetto...NOT


----------



## Gripni

MJG said:


>


oh my god :O

I would pay $500 for one of those hot jerseys

...to burn it


----------



## byrondarnell66

MJG said:


>


LMAO :laugh:

:rotf:


----------



## Anima

*Should the Wizards go back to being called the Bullets?*

I have heard any people say that the Wizards should change their name back to the Bullets and I was wondering how you guys felt about it. Do you think the Wizards should change their name back?


----------



## Pan Mengtu

*Re: Should the Wizards go back to being called the Bullets?*

Yes, but I doubt it happens.


----------



## adarsh1

*Re: Should the Wizards go back to being called the Bullets?*

absolutely, although it is very unlikely because of political correctness


----------



## Gripni

*Re: Should the Wizards go back to being called the Bullets?*

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=142690


----------



## white360

*Re: Should the Wizards go back to being called the Bullets?*

I think they should, and get the vintage mid 80's bullet jersey back


----------



## Piston-PiercePower

*Re: Should the Wizards go back to being called the Bullets?*

I wouldn't mind being the Wizards so much if there wasn't already the Magic.

But I don't want to go back to being the Bullets either. Washington Bullets. It just doesn't have a nice sound.


----------



## One on One

I think the other choice was Monuments, which sucks too. I didn't like Wizards at first, but it's grown on me.


----------



## TONYALLEN42

they definatly should, the bullets is a very good basketball team name


----------



## MikeDC

The five votes for Wizards suggests to me that Abe Polin has five screen names here on BBB.net


----------



## Malnutritious

If the name change was because they wanted to be politically correct why do they still wear retro jersies?


----------



## PartisanRanger

Bullets is a much better name than Wizards, though the name has grown on me a little bit. Plus, Arenas and Hughes are as fast as "bullets" .


----------



## MJG

Malnutritious said:


> If the name change was because they wanted to be politically correct why do they still wear retro jersies?


 Heh and every time we do, the announcers spend the entire game gushing over how much they miss the name, how great we look in the uniforms.


----------



## Crossword

If they moved back to Baltimore, then yes. Baltimore Bullets sounds really tight.

But like many have already said, for politically correct and sentimental reasons there's no way we're seeing the Washington Bullets as a name again. That's almost as bad as the Washington Snipers would be.


----------



## Kunlun

eYeKey said:


> I'd be happy with some new uni's. It seems like every team except the Bulls and Wizards change uni's often.


The Celtics, Sixers and Spurs jerseys don't change much either.


----------



## ATLien

Budweiser_Boy said:


> If they moved back to Baltimore, then yes. Baltimore Bullets sounds really tight.
> 
> But like many have already said, for politically correct and sentimental reasons there's no way we're seeing the Washington Bullets as a name again. That's almost as bad as the Washington Snipers would be.


Or the New York Jets.... oh wait. 

I like that site MJG posted, they have some sick Hawk unis.

http://photobucket.com/albums/v340/.../?action=view&current=AtlantaHawksMSPaint.gif


----------



## chapi

Thats From Chris Creamers (sp??) Sport Logos Site. there are many talented people on their forums


----------

